# Sunrider: Fortune Delight.



## DiGiTaL (Apr 20, 2007)

Hiya.

I recently heard about this product by the name of Fortune Delight from Sunrider. My friend has been taking it and this is how he describes it "Basically when you drink it, it will break down the fat in your body and then if you drink a lot of water you will just urinate the fats".
So i was shocked and wanted to look up more on this and checked out their website.
Product Demonstrations

From the demonstration there, it seems pretty good. I want to know if there is anyone in here taking this or know if how efficient this is. Its about $65 a box so I think it has to be some good.


----------



## Nigeepoo (Apr 20, 2007)

So your friend is drinking detergent?


----------



## DOMS (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm not sure about the fat loss, but...

Years ago, I used to do construction (framing) in Las Vegas.  I work up to 12 hours a day with the temperature over 110 degrees.  Nothing, and I mean nothing, not even plain water, would quench as well as some Fortune Delight mixed in with water.

Damn good stuff!


----------



## NordicNacho (Apr 20, 2007)

good luck


----------



## kinkery (Apr 20, 2007)

lol


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 21, 2007)

> So your friend is drinking detergent?


Haha according to their site its a Drink so its drinkable. I'm not certain whether I should try it or not, I'll ask him again for some more information. I'd hate to waste $65 on junk .


----------

